# Parsippany Slot Show Nov. 22



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The semi-annual Parsippany slot car show will be held at the Parsippany PAL building this Sunday Nov. 22 from 10am-2pm (early admission is either 8am or 9am).


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Grand, hope to see you then!


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Will be there!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Parsippany Slot Car Show
Sunday May 22, 2016
9:00 AM - 1:00 PM
Parsippany P.A.L. building 33 Baldwin Rd. Parsippany,NJ


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We'll be there with new Dash slimline magnets.


----------

